# a female is looking for a girl roommate



## fibyfarid (May 1, 2010)

i'm requesting a female (girl ) roommate please guys and couples dont call or email" thank you 

this is phebe i have an apartment in helioples its not far from the subway and its close to the bus station its only 1000 LE per MOnth 
it has: 

1.t has internet and fully furntired it has a fridge and a TV i just dont have a washier but the dry clean is in front of the place, 
2.e apartment has two bath rooms and two receptions 
about me have experience as a room mate before in the states ,,im non smoker ,tidy ,clean and quite ,,,i spent almost of the time @ work 
you will have your private room and the living area is shared, 
SNIP


----------



## Missvogue (Jun 1, 2010)

*egyptian roomate*

Dear Phebe

I am interested in your add.
I am a 32 years old lady I work in Cairo and I need a roomate, I just would like to know if you need a desposit and how can I contact you.

Need your answer asap.

Thanks & Best Regards


----------

